# mobile world congress 41! megapixel camera phone etc



## ohmyliver (Feb 27, 2012)

Erm, yeah http://www.mobileworldcongress.com/index.html is going on at the mo.

Nokia have announced a 41 megapixel sensor phone, yay! but it runs Symbian boooo!
http://press.nokia.com/2012/02/27/nokia-808-pureview-ushers-in-a-revolution-in-smartphone-imaging/

HTC have announced 3 new Android handsets
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/smartphones/1290625/htc-one-x-s-and-v-plus-sense-4-launched-at-mwc

Sony have announced some new Android handsets
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57385408-78/sony-shows-off-stylish-new-xperia-p-and-u/

LG also
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ones/hands-on-lg-optimus-4x-hd-review-1066588


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 27, 2012)

sympathy post for ohmyliver (coz sunray can't be arsed to check for new threads)

tbf, your thread has more detail, but sunray's title is easier on the eye


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 27, 2012)

there is that...


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was pretty impressed by the samsung beam (15 lumins)

& the 82 inch Gorilla Glass blackboard of the future (that has been out for over a month) 
pity about the thread title btw as it is covering MWC 2012


----------

